# Kage innovation vs. Snow Wolf



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

Recently have have been doing some research into the kage plow/box system and the snow wolf. I heard back from the new england dealer of the kage. He called me back within minutes of my call (already winning my business). I know he is a salesman but the features just seem awesome....a plow, in 8' 9' or 10' with a steel edge and easily becomes a pusher for windrows....awesome.. The question I have for everyone is does anyone have one? Should I be looking at the wolf system more closely? The price for the 8' is 5400 for the kage. Thanks


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i have 2 and am ordering a third this week. i use 9 foot boss plows because i get them at a good price and because a 10ft will not go through security gates easily where i use them. Kage has an arrangement/sold the patent(?) to allow snow wolf to make something similar. i can only speak about Kage....my oldest is about 3 years and still looks good. i'm sure you've seen their video , it pretty well describes the benefits. the new ones have bolt on side plates in case you bend one up. the cam lock system works well. on my boss plows i have to lengthen the hoses because they will stretch when uncurling to release it. your price is about right...i pay 3100 for the plow and 2100 for the kage ...9ft For the cost and what it does in my circumstance it can't be beat,
good luck,
steve


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

Well I didn't know you actually could use another plow orther than theirs. I appreciate your advice. So the side to side asolaction is key I guess on the uneven parking lot? I have 188 unit condo complex I'm getting for long roads that need a plow but then near carport I cant windrow it so they cant get out so a box is key!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

it's not so much the side to side....the boss has the ability to oscilate over uneven surfaces and maybe the kage plow does to. the kage is made for Boss, snow wolf,& falls(might be kages version now) plows.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

It's a cool setup and it's the next snow thing I'm buying.

I priced 'em both (8' plow with the box setup)
The Snow Wolf was a lot more than the Kage.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Lsanzerr;870484 said:


> Well I didn't know you actually could use another plow orther than theirs. I appreciate your advice. So the side to side asolaction is key I guess on the uneven parking lot? I have 188 unit condo complex I'm getting for long roads that need a plow but then near carport I cant windrow it so they cant get out so a box is key!


sorry for the brain freeze ....your correct in what you asked me side to side


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

So let me ask you is the snow wolf because it got its patent from kage more advanced. Is the plow better is the set-up similiar and does it work better.. As far as the cost you said wolf was more expensive...hmmm i wonder why


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

We(company I work for) recently purchased 3 of the Snow Wolf "fast-tach" systems(plow/pusher). Priced out the both, Kage and Snow Wolf was cheaper, something around 1800 for pusher section compared to Kage which was something like 2500. We seriously considered the Kage system, but in the end the deal breakers were, A 2 year warranty including cutting edge, Local dealer support,and well built plows. Although I have never used a falls blade they didn't strike me as being that great at the SIMA show. They say the falls blade will oscillate 9", compared to snow wolf which oscillates 6". I think the Kage box section is very well built, we will have to see if the Snow Wolf will compare, lets hope for some snow! Either way you go you will probably be very happy with your purchase. Good luck this season.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Knockah22;871032 said:


> We(company I work for) recently purchased 3 of the Snow Wolf "fast-tach" systems(plow/pusher). Priced out the both, Kage and Snow Wolf was cheaper, something around 1800 for pusher section compared to Kage which was something like 2500. We seriously considered the Kage system, but in the end the deal breakers were, A 2 year warranty including cutting edge, Local dealer support,and well built plows. Although I have never used a falls blade they didn't strike me as being that great at the SIMA show. They say the falls blade will oscillate 9", compared to snow wolf which oscillates 6". I think the Kage box section is very well built, we will have to see if the Snow Wolf will compare, lets hope for some snow! Either way you go you will probably be very happy with your purchase. Good luck this season.


9' is alot .... in the video they say it will go 11"


----------



## Lsanzerr (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the helpful info.....I have the kage rep comming for a demo Monday. Still need to talk to a rep from wolf


----------

